# Hey Dogg and Bossdogg



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What time to ya'll generally awaken in the morning? Just trying to figure out what time I will be heading out on Friday, and if I get there too early is there a place to grab an out of state license, or a "pay pier" that ya don't need a license to fish if I arrive at some bad hour of the morning?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

I finish up nite shift at 06:30am. I am usually up by 11am. Give me a call on the house phone. No license needed and we have no pay piers.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*RUdde*

You heading out on Saturday at all?

Rich


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*yeppers*

we should be out fishing on sat sometime shaggy's coming up for the weekend also so give us a call at the house ttyl Kim







rgking03 said:


> You heading out on Saturday at all?
> 
> Rich


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Bossdogg, Doc may have you on restricted fishing, but me planning on fishing as much as possible Friday and Saturday. Still not sure which rods to bring up with me, so you and RD need to give me the fishing options and thus suggestions on tackle to bring, we will be experiencing there so I can come somewhat prepared.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rods*

9 and 10 ft should be fine. Even 7 or 8 ft would be good. I have extra rods if need be. I would also bring a rod for plugs and metal. Don't worry about rigs I got that covered.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishing*

paul what are you and the misses doing Sunday I have a few spots open on a offshore trip and need to fill $180 person if interested. but I will try to get out Sat after the wife has here Ultrasound done. I find out if it is going to be a girl or a boy YEPPY!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*spots*

Gonna have to pass on that one. coin is tight and the Mrs don't do boats. Good luck with the ultra sound.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey congrats rgking03.

Well looks like the weather may be working out pretty good for us this weekend. Got some rods together, not sure which ones may be good for plugs and such, but RD, sure you can let me know which, if any may be appropriate. Heck, might even bring what little plastic I own, rarely use, since never had luck with them and you can tell me which ones to just trash.

Basic last little BS stuff to get together, organize the tackle box some, check hook and lead supply, plenty of line for respooling if needed.

Mapping out my travel plans, see if shorter way versus I95, figuring 301, north from the shore here.

Got home and cell numbers, depending on what time I depart, may just hunt down a spot to fish for awhile, love fishing in the dark, but time and traffic will tell.

Will PM ya when I am actually heading out the driveway (well, not actually, more like just prior to pulling out), and don't worry, if the itch gets me, and enough sleep, if too early, won't call before 11!

Looking forword to meeting RD and BD and maybe even rgking03.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way cool*

C'mon son. I have a guy at work that owes me some time so I'm gona try and get him to come in early as he is my relief. The weather is lookin great. Tides are 5:30 am and 6pm on Friday and 6:15am and 6:45 pm on Saturday. Can't wait bub. Give the house phone a call, having technical difficulties with the cells.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*r dog*

rem corsons inlet sp capy may pt and island beach is closed.....may be open sun or late sat....JS


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Haven't heard much about CMP State park this season. I know Alexander ave has been good but very, very crowded which makes for unsafe conditions on the jetty. Theres other good spots that haven't been fished much so we will see what happens.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me getting ready to head out. Stop for some chow on the way. Figure with all the water around, we can find a place to wet some lines, and hopefully catch a fish or two.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Looking for a Daily...*

Report from you guys!  With the 3 of you hooking up there's bound to be some fish tales told. Maybe ya'll can post a day by day report...


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Saturday*

If the MRS allows me maybe I can meet up with you guys after the ultrasound is done. And dont for get about areas further north like the T-Jetty in AC and around Besley Point area! If I dont make it I will post a report from our Tuna/Shark trip and some pics as well.

Tight Lines 
Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

Spent the day with Shaggy today. We hit the seawall in North Wildwood at 2nd street, , nada   . We just got back from the Grassy Sound Pier and Shaggy managed a little doggie. Gonna try the Middle Thorofare bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest. Hopefully we will have better luck.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for spotting us a report there Dogg. Hook'em up today!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not a bad day*

Well we fished the area around the toll bridge today and Shaggy had the luck. Kim did ok and I got the skunk. Pics of the day were doggies and skates and Shaggy did manage a nice blue. Saw a nice weakie taken too. Will post pics later. Tight lines.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*posts*

keep them coming......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Had a great time*

Shaggy, I just wanted to thank you for spending the time slingin lead like we did. Learned alot and I appreciate it. Hell, like I said,,,,I may have to buy and Avet now and try conventional again. I think maybe blue or purple. But I still like my LEVEL WINDS!!!!!!!!  

Pics posted in photo gallery


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Had a really good time with Paul and Kim, about a 3 1/2 hour drive, so not bad travel, hit a few spots, threw out all kinds of bait, and well for me, Saturday, bunkerchunks were is, no fresh, but the frozen got me some skate, shark and a single blue.

Would have had a good time with or without fish, so the bluefish was just icing on the cake.

Hospitality was excellent, and it was nice to meet new people, and tell Val (shark bait  ) I say hello.

Thanks for the opportunity, and will attempt another trip sometime in the future. Next trip is SC for the annual family vacation, but, Al and the boss lady willing side trip to Virginia Beach again this year on the way home.

Did get home this morning somewhat tired, to a full house a 15 - 18 year olds, so had to shoot the chit with the daughters friends, then laid down for a nap. All in all a good weekend, weather was excellent.

Have Jeep will travel 

Oh, and Dogg, thanks for the rigs, will look forward to giving them a shot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Glad you had a great trip....sounds like Dogg and the mrs..is good people!


Bob, ya know you and Sharon and the girls are always welcome....lemme me know if #1 needs to borrow a surf board...I see a Back Bay trip or LIP trip...she can hit the waves, we can catch up on times.


Dogg and Mrs Dogg, if your ever down my way in VB, lemme know....hospitality deffinitely reciprocates!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks Al*

I heard alot about you and am lookin forward to makin my way down. Probably in the spring. Right now time is short at work and it's tough gettin time off in the summer. After the first of the year I get all of my time back so I will have the time to sling some lead.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys, pretty fish!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*was wondering if that was you....*

saw the pics...and was saying is that shaggy, shaggy? and sho nuf it was...just first time i heard of you heading north. glad ya'll had a good time.

ruddedogg...those reels i sold you a while back still working out for ya...i noticed you were selling some stuff.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah*

They are still holden. The bait runner feature has stopped clicking on them though. But they still work good. I was selling the expior eb80's I have. I had them on the two 12 footers I have. The I got from you and the other that I got from AtlanticAngler. They were just way too heavy. so i'm lookin to put the diawa emblem pros on them. Thanks for askin.


----------

